# DSL Router Fritz Box SL mit Win 98



## point (18. April 2005)

(ich wusste nicht wo hin mit dem Thread ...sorry XD wenn ich falsch bin)
Hy Leute 
Ich hab ein Problem mit meiner Fritz Box SL ...wir kommen einfach nicht ins Internet damit.
(mein PC hat Win 98 und einen Pentium 2 Prozessor)
Zuerst hatten wir das Problem das die USB leuchte an dem DSL-Modem nicht geleuchtet hat, dann haben wir USB 2.0 nachgerüstet (ne karte)und hatten damit das Problem gelöst.
Nun leuchtet aber die DSL leuchte nicht... 
Wir haben uns schon an unseren DSL-Anbieter gewandt, dieser will uns aber keine weiteren Tipps mehr geben, da wir mir dem anderen Computer (der XP hat) schon on gegangen sind ...
Sie haben uns Empfolen den Freenet-DSL-Manager runterzuladen aber dieser sagt uns, das kein Freizeichen kommt.
Eine Manuelle Einrichtung funktioniert auch nicht ...da der PC immer davon ausgeht das ein Modem installiert werden soll und dies ist ja nicht der Fall.
Was können wir tun  Ich will endlich mit dem anderen PC on gehen können, da der neue PC (XP) von meinem Vater ist ...


----------

